# New vise decision



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I’ve saved up enough amazon points to get a new vise. Who here has used the atlas rotary, renzetti presentation 2000, and the dyna-king trekker? That’s my shortlist. What’s the pros and cons of these? Thanks


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’ve got the Atlas rotary. Just right for me as I have a smaller rolltop desk and it’s stupid easy to disassemble and store. I’m tying bigger saltwater flies, so can’t comment on the super small nymphs. I really like the vise, only warning I’d give is that the lever takes several uses before it breaks in and becomes smooth. I’m marginally above a newbie on skillset, ain’t no flysmith like @LowHydrogen .


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I’ve had the Renzetti and dyna king. I liked the Renzetti just a little better. The dyna king prob had smoother rotary, but if hooks didn’t fit in the grooves on the jaws just right the hook would wiggle. If the hooks did fit in the jaws it was rock solid. The Renzetti will hold any hook tight enough to bend it in the vise.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Have used many different vises in over 45 years of tying flies. This includes both Renzetti and Dynaking. Switched to Regal about 10 years ago. Simply the easiest I have ever used. I have done a lot of production work and fly design and find that some of these vises mentioned are tricky to work with in some tying applications.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

You didn’t ask, but I really liked the HMH Spartan I had for many years. I liked that the body was very compact and easy to reach around with the fingers of my left hand. It held a wide variety of hooks very solidly. Never had any complaint about it at all.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i have had a dyna king for 10 years and it has been excellent.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I like my Dyna King


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Love my Norvise.


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

HMH makes great vises, I have a spartan but the new TRV is awesome. They are made in Maine and they stand behind them.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like my dyna king, should have got a regal.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I like my Renzetti Traveler with cam jaw.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Dyna King for the win!


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

All about my DK but you can't go wrong with any of these.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I was at the Fly Fishing shallow water expo in Atlanta today and watched some guys ting on the Norvise. There is definitely a learning curve to it, but once you get it down....game over. I would consider it if starting out or upgrading.


----------



## Mtsurfr (Jan 5, 2019)

I’ll second the Norvise. I’ve had it now for several years, was a little weird at first, but after a few fly’s you figure it out. Watch Norms videos. A session or two of tying and I was so much faster than on my old vice, and my flys looked better. Can’t imagine going back.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

DK is bomb proof, nicely made and holds a hook as well as any. Have never had a hook wobble , you do have to use the appropriate groove in the jaw. I rarely tie anything smaller than a 8. I guess if you were changing back and forth between hook sizes frequently you might need to adjust the jaws with collar.

BTW, I think all 3 of those vises are pretty nice>


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

My opinion (as little as it is worth) is that you can't go wrong with any of your choices. They are all so good that just owning whichever one will cause it to be your favorite. I'm on my second Renzetti traveler, but not because anything went wrong with the first one - I just got a great deal on another slightly used one, so I bought it. Because I own it (or them), it is my favorite. But I think that if I had originally bought a DK, Norvise, Regal, or whatever other brand out there, it would be my favorite. Unless you are tying production flies, it won't make much difference which one you go with. Get one and don't look back - I don't think this decision is worth the mental gymnastics that we are all prone to do. You'll love whichever you end up with.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I use all of them and like Renzetti the most but if you are tying mostly HUGE flies (6+ inches) Dyna is better choice in my opinion- more room for hands and stuff on top on the vice. Smoller hooks (trout) do not fit in Dyna that grate and can move/reposition if not perfectly mounted.
I love Regal but it is not a true rotary and I like to see flies and glue them "around". Regal is perfect for regular trout flies I do not need to check from all sides/trim/clean around eyes etc. I like Ragal as I can rest my hand on it almost like on a the classic wooden bar 
So in my opinion Renzetti gives most flexibility overall. And it does not have to be Master model!!!! as Traveler holds the hook with same strength- never needed more power. I use Master and Traveler interchangeably and do not see practical difference. Master looks cooler, I guess.
The only "problem" I have with Renzetti vices is ability to rest my hands and stuff on top of them. You can almost put pint of beer on Regal..Feels so solid. But its me.. Renzetti is a little bit "crowded".
If you are tying bonefish flies which need to be reverse during th eprocess ot rotary style long trout hackles (stimulators or burgers for example) true rotary is you best bet: Go for Renzetti or Dyna. Regal classic is not in line true rotary.
If I would be buying new vice, Renzetti traveler/traveler saltwater is best bung for a buck in my opinion.
Side note:
Also: bear in mind warranty service. No problem with R, D or R if ever needed!!! My friend bought fancy hell Expensive and great at first Petitjean vice. All was fine til the jaw broke. Swiss producer does not answer any email and warranty question. STAY AWAY FORM Mr. PETITJEAN If I may say.

By the way, I am looking for original -not snowbee!-Waldron  if anyone by any chance would like to sale or trade...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Been using a regal for years. want somthing thats a true rotary. ive a very heavy handed tier and want a true rotary with hellacious holding power. havent heard much about atlas, so i guess its between the dk and renzetti. thanks guys keep your reviews coming!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have tied on a lot of different vises using friends and the like, I didn’t like the grooves for hook holding on the dynaking and took me a bit to get used to them.

I like my griffin Montana mongoose a lot and feel even for my production tying I don’t need anything better as the quality is top nottch, but I also liked the renzetti’s I have used. I agree on the regal’s inability to be true rotary made it not my favorite.

With my somewhat production tying I thought the norvise might save me some time until I timed how long it normally takes me to wrap a hook shank and decided for the price of it it wasn’t worth while.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Been happy with my Renzetti. Have tied hook size 20 to 2/0 on it and gripped well. On mine there is a screw with three different holes on the jaw that you change according to hook size range. Also have a Dan vise that is ok, but jaw ends buggered up a little, but was a true rotary at an inexpensive price.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

For those that would wonder, the renzetti won the discussion. Until I can afford a dyna king cuda.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ve had a saltwater traveler for years and I’ve never had any complaints, tie everything from micro bonefish bugs to 8/0 shark flies with no problems. With that said one day I’ll probably end up with a DK barracuda


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

It’s a great vice Rick, enjoy it!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Good vice, smooth and holds a hook pretty good.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice Vise Rick. I started with a Regal and now I mostly tie on a Dynaking Barracuda. It definitely is the bees knees.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> Nice Vise Rick. I started with a Regal and now I mostly tie on a Dynaking Barracuda. It definitely is the bees knees.


moved from a knockoff regal, to a regal, and now the zetti. eventually ill have the cuda. little more room for my fat fingers. THANKS FOR THE HELP GUYS.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 60656
> For those that would wonder, the renzetti won the discussion. Until I can afford a dyna king cuda.


LOL Just noticed the ibuprofen on the desk, I keep an industrial size bottle of Excedrin on mine too, eat those things like tic-tacs lol. I bet that vise has the same effect though!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@LowHydrogen its a naproxen bottle from sams. working at a structural steel company my whole life you learn to need the little things like naproxen and icepacks... damn I sound old!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Generally I use the Renzetti for #4 size hooks and smaller and the Regals for 2's and above. Bottom right vice some years back met the vice on my work bench out in the garage to become my first rotary fly vice


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

First one off the new vise. If it will hold a 2/0 owner 5180 ssw it will hold anything. Sorry for the crappy pic, low light late at night.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Question's for the Renzetti camp... 

What is the difference in a Left Hand vs Right Hand Traveler vice ?

What makes the SaaltWater version different ?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have big hands and fat fingers check out the Peak Rotary.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There's no name on my vise. I cant remember where i bought it. It rotates fine and clamps down on large Tarpon hooks or little carp/ bream hooks


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

krash said:


> Question's for the Renzetti camp...
> 
> What is the difference in a Left Hand vs Right Hand Traveler vice ?
> 
> What makes the SaaltWater version different ?


For them rookies like me that want to know, and just an FYI I think I have found the answer.

Left Hand vs Right Hand (At least on Renzetti, is the screw that goes through the jaws is screwed in from the opposite side and the adjustment knobs are also on the opposite side, not facing the user when the jaws are pointed to the left side of the upright shaft.

SaltWater has jaws that hold larger sized hooks.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

krash said:


> For them rookies like me that want to know, and just an FYI I think I have found the answer.
> 
> Left Hand vs Right Hand (At least on Renzetti, is the screw that goes through the jaws is screwed in from the opposite side and the adjustment knobs are also on the opposite side, facing the user when the jaws are pointed to the left side of the upright shaft.
> 
> SaltWater has jaws that hold larger sized hooks.


you are correct sir. but ive ran 4/0 down to #6 in my vise with ZERO problems. so theres really no need to spend the extra $$ unless you just like the looks.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Got this Chinese knock off on fleabay for $49.00 and it has held hooks from #18 up to 5/0 without any issues what so ever. Had it for over five years now and tied hundreds of flies.







and my Dyna-King Professional has hardly seen any use since then







.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Been looking, kind of narrowed it down to Renzetti Traveler right hand, Peak Rotary, or Wolf Atlas and a pedestal base. All of these are comparativly rated and priced, however I'm looking used.
Like kayaks people seem to be very prowd and it shows in prices they are asking used.
Unfortunately the Regal and DynaKing are out of my price range, at least for now.

Before I pull that trigger on a used one, if the price is close enough I'd buy new.
Does anyone have and leads on discounts and/or coupons of reputable dealers for the above.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

krash said:


> Question's for the Renzetti camp...
> 
> What is the difference in a Left Hand vs Right Hand Traveler vice ?
> 
> What makes the SaaltWater version different ?


I had a Renzetti Saltwater Traveler for over 20+ yrs now and still love it. I think the difference of the Saltwater is you can tie on bigger hooks. I can tie up to 4/0 hooks with no problem and have tied a few shark flies up to 6/0, but it's really better to tie those on a heavier duty vise, like one of those knock-off Regals you can pick up for around $60. I think the regular Traveler does good up to 2/0 or 3/0 hooks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 60656
> For those that would wonder, the renzetti won the discussion. Until I can afford a dyna king cuda.


Congrats! I love my lil Saltwater traveler. Had it for over 20yrs and who knows how many 1000's of flies I've tied on it. I'll end up keeping it, no matter what else I get, just because it's easy to travel with.

My bucket list vise is a Dyna King Baracuda fo sho!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> If you have big hands and fat fingers check out the Peak Rotary.


Damn good vise for the money! I highly recommend them too!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> @LowHydrogen its a naproxen bottle from sams. working at a structural steel company my whole life you learn to need the little things like naproxen and icepacks... damn I sound old!


Ya getting broken down and old like me!  Now iffen I can only get some of those bionic parts in me, I'll be much better!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Damn good vise for the money! I highly recommend them too!


I highly doubt I'll ever need another vise...but if I do it'll be another Peak Rotary.

I have the wooden base at home that holds the tools and hooks and etc. And I got the pedestal base (pictured below) and pouch for those fly tying events when you want to take your own gear out for a night on the town.

Whole kit is easy to find for well under $200 if you look around.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Pulled the trigger on a RZ Traveler, it's in the mail...


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

I tie with the Peak Rotary as well and love it.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Peak Rotary!! 6+ years strong


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

krash said:


> Question's for the Renzetti camp...
> 
> What is the difference in a Left Hand vs Right Hand Traveler vice ?



Also if I'm not mistaken, the Renzetti only rotates one way when using the handle on the opposite end of the jaws. One turns clockwise and the other turns counter clockwise. Is that correct @Ruddy Duck LA


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

No. It’s just the screw placements. It will rotate continuously.


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

kjnengr said:


> Also if I'm not mistaken, the Renzetti only rotates one way when using the handle on the opposite end of the jaws. One turns clockwise and the other turns counter clockwise. Is that correct @Ruddy Duck LA


You are likely thinking of the one way ratcheting feature found on the Presentation models. This feature isn't on the Traveler series. It is also easy to disable on the Presentation with a minor adjustment.
Personally, I tie for Trout through Stripers and have never had to move that screw in order to get near axis rotation in my Renzetti. I just set the hook a little lower/deeper when I go up to 3/0 Decievers and shallower for #10 Wolly Buggers. It all becomes intuitive in very short time.

FWIW I've owned HMH ,Regal, Renzetti and Wolff Atlas and Griffin. They all have their +/- ( and all will hold a hook well if adjusted properly) but the Renzetti Travler has become my favorite for a multiple of reasons.
hth


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

kjnengr said:


> Also if I'm not mistaken, the Renzetti only rotates one way when using the handle on the opposite end of the jaws. One turns clockwise and the other turns counter clockwise. Is that correct @Ruddy Duck LA


Yes. I have a Presentation model. It spins freely in one direction. It spins with resistance in the opposite direction.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

The Traveler 2000 rotates in either direction 360 degrees, there is a thumb screw to adjust the tension on the rotational shaft.

I have found that, perhaps user error, that the handle does losen when turing in the unscrew direction. Perhaps I just need to tighten it more... the vice comes with a, illustrated parts diagram, but not really very good assembly instructions although its pretty self evident and easy enough to figure out.

Now I just have to invest and figure out the thousands of dolars investment in other hand tools and tying supplies.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, in biz.. collected enough additional tools and supplies, first fly tied. Was supposed to be a Clouser but tied eyes to close to hook-eye so no weed buard, tied on a 1/0, so its a custom canal clouser.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

krash said:


> ...Was supposed to be a Clouser but tied eyes to close to hook-eye so no weed buard, ...


Uh oh, it's defective. Send it back!


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

krash said:


> OK, in biz.. collected enough additional tools and supplies, first fly tied. Was supposed to be a Clouser but tied eyes to close to hook-eye so no weed buard, tied on a 1/0, so its a custom canal clouser.


That'll do!
That said, I'd suggest you take that first fly and put it someplace where you can view it while tying. As time goes on, it will serve as a measuring stick of how much better you become at it.

p.s. Great vise choice!


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Good


krash said:


> OK, in biz.. collected enough additional tools and supplies, first fly tied. Was supposed to be a Clouser but tied eyes to close to hook-eye so no weed buard, tied on a 1/0, so its a custom canal clouser.


 Pretty good. I think that's the most common error with Clouser's. Rule of thumb is 1/3 back on the hook shank. Crowding the eye of the hook in general is something I still do sometimes, Good luck.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I've been away from flyfishing, and fly tying for far too long. Due to whatever reason - cramped space, by buddies didn't fly fish, etc., 2 of my favorite fly outfits getting left behind after loading up at the goon one day (representing thousands of dollars of loss)... whatever the cause, I'm over it and want to start again immediately. 

So the other day I took inventory and couldn't find my vise (it was a Renzetti Traveler), or any of my tools. I freakin' lost it (the vise I mean). 

So now I need a new one... and have been toying with various options. I loved the Traveler. It is a rather delicate looking/feeling vise, but it was more than up to the task of whatever I put it through. 

But the curiosity in me has me looking at the Peak, just for something different. Plus a pedestal is my most useful configuration.. and heavy is definitely better for me. 

Add to this all the tools, matl's I need to replace and it gets daunting. I figure out just buy for one pattern at a time as I build up an inventory of flies. 

Then there's the rods/reeds... I still have a 6wt TFO/Orvis combo, a Sage 4wt, and a Sage 13wt combo. 

Gotta get that 8wt replaced.

The timing of this thread is perfect though!


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

MRichardson said:


> I've been away from flyfishing, and fly tying for far too long. Due to whatever reason - cramped space, by buddies didn't fly fish, etc., 2 of my favorite fly outfits getting left behind after loading up at the goon one day (representing thousands of dollars of loss)... whatever the cause, I'm over it and want to start again immediately.
> 
> So the other day I took inventory and couldn't find my vise (it was a Renzetti Traveler), or any of my tools. I freakin' lost it (the vise I mean).
> 
> ...


Glad you're back into it!

Two of my buddies, very good tyers both, love the peak. great bang for the buck


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Looked at Peak at BPS it was in my list to top 3 but I just did not like the way the jaws adjustment was it just looke like it would loosen up to easily, ended up getting a better deal by about 15 bucks online on the Traveler 2000 with pedestal, free shipping, no tax. Purchased and it was delivered to my house in 3 days.

I read lots of stories that ended with I've had my Traveler for xxx years and am still happy with it. I can't really compare but its working just fin so far.


----------

